#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Your favourite entry-level sedan on the Indian roads?

## Abhinav2

Well!! this is the most sought after segment by consumers! which of these do you think is the best car?

Honda City
Hyundai Verna
Skoda Rapid
Tata Indigo Manza
Volkwagen Vento
Nissan Sunny
Renault Scala





  Similar Threads: Indian coast guard selection procedure for technical entry 2012/13 Indian coast guard technical entry 2012 Nikon launched the entry-level Nikon D5200 DSLR

----------


## KrazyKanika

The Hyundai Verna of course!!! The car looks BEAUTIFUL !!!!! I don't have much idea about the specifications, but if i had to buy a car right now, it'll be the  Verna!

----------


## Rahul.sharma2267

Volkwagen Vento!  Hands down !!  German Engineering Man !!! The best car to drive! The car is so much fun to drive and even at high speed, you feel totally in control. Plus, the interiors! I mean, it feels so nice to be inside the Vento! The rich feel it offers! it is the best in this segment.

----------

